# archery tournament



## Mizer (May 12, 2012)

My son competing at the national tournament in Louisville in the, Nation Archery In The Schools Program. Over 8000 kids shooting in it, sounds like Lord of The Rings when they shoot.[attachment=5446][attachment=5447]


----------



## Mizer (May 12, 2012)

I just found out that guineas world book folks are here and this will beat out the Chinese as the worlds largest archery tournament.


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I just found out that guineas world book folks are here and this will beat out the Chinese as the worlds largest archery tournament.



Don't tell the Chinee folks. They'll assemble 8 million just to make sure and secure the record. 

:no dice. more please:

That's cool Brian I hope he does well. Let us know how it goes. 

:archery1:


----------



## Kenbo (May 12, 2012)

Well good luck to him. I hope he does well and if not, I hope he at least has a good time doing it. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 12, 2012)

Very cool!!

Is this a traditional type of shoot? I dont see any sights or rest on that bow.


----------



## Mizer (May 13, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Very cool!!
> 
> Is this a traditional type of shoot? I dont see any sights or rest on that bow.


My son shot a 275 out of 300 which is his personal best tournament score. 

Every one, from coast to coast, shoots the same bow and the same arrow. No sights and they can not even have tape or any thing on the riser. The bow is a Matthew's Geniss.


----------

